# Arrow Affliction!!!!!!!!



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the best show on tv right now. Hands down.
http://www.heartlandbowhunter.com/


----------



## gemini2281 (Oct 13, 2008)

Watching the rabbit episode on DVR as we speak. Excellent show.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it on Outdoor Channel??


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Is it on Outdoor Channel??


yes i agree wat channel is it on never heard of it


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Hey anyone ever watch arrow affliction its the best archery show i have ever seen. It made me want to go shoot rabbits with my bow. I give it a :thumbs_up


it a sweet show.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

I believe its on the Pursuit Channel.

Best hunting show around. :thumbs_up


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> This is the best show on tv right now. Hands down.
> http://www.heartlandbowhunter.com/


This one looks great.... Bowhunting Geese...... now that I have to try!


----------



## gemini2281 (Oct 13, 2008)

It comes on the Pursuit Channel and the Sportsman Channel.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it on DISH


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

best bowhunting i ever watched!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup i love this show!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

has anyone shot the reezen 7.0 yet


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> has anyone shot the reezen 7.0 yet


Why'd you post that on this thread. It has nothing to do with hunting shows t:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Why'd you post that on this thread. It has nothing to do with hunting shows t:


the guy shoots a mathews. drenilin so i thought about mathews


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Great show. Like to shoot some wabbits.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Darin Fugitt said:


> Great show. Like to shoot some wabbits.


i just shot at a rabbit from 20 yard missed then he ran 10 yard so i shot again and again and again 4 times. i only had 3 arrows in my quiver at the time so i had to run and pick one up off the ground. So i shot again at 14 yards missed then ran up to get my arrow and he stopped about 5 feet from the arrow and i was about 5 yard from the arrow. so i ran up to it he ran about 8 yards from me then when i drew back he ran across the rode away from are house


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

has any one seen the bear episode? i just watched it last night, and it is amazing!! dont want to say anything to ruin it.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

ya i saw it im going to spoil one thing did you c the blood just gush out of the heart shot that was GREAT!!!



bowhunterjon said:


> has any one seen the bear episode? i just watched it last night, and it is amazing!! dont want to say anything to ruin it.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

This show has to be one of my favorite. I saw the rabit epside a few days ago also and about an hour later my dog was at the back door barking so i went to see what it was.. And whata ya know theres a rabit about 25 yards off my back porch so i run for the bow and slowly open the door and.. SHWACK!!. dinner :darkbeer:.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

NocBuster said:


> This show has to be one of my favorite. I saw the rabit epside a few days ago also and about an hour later my dog was at the back door barking so i went to see what it was.. And whata ya know theres a rabit about 25 yards off my back porch so i run for the bow and slowly open the door and.. SHWACK!!. dinner :darkbeer:.


lol i did that my dogs freaked out to but it was just getting dark so i couldn't see very well so shwack..... MISS!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have never heard of it, but has anyone watched impossible shots? there is one world record archer on there, his name is bryan Fergusson, he is awesome. He could hit a baloon with a longbow at 100yds away! That and he has made some really amazing shots with his longbow.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Chris cracks me up, when he says addiction he says a mouthful.
very unique show and much better than the usual. 
:thumbs_up 
He is a member on here also. A good ol' crazy IL boy with a bow....what a combo!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

yup Chris is my favrit archer and hosts my favrit archery tv show



Hornsgalore said:


> Chris cracks me up, when he says addiction he says a mouthful.
> very unique show and much better than the usual.
> :thumbs_up
> He is a member on here also. A good ol' crazy IL boy with a bow....what a combo!


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

HuntLions_94 said:


> ya i saw it im going to spoil one thing did you c the blood just gush out of the heart shot that was GREAT!!!


that was unbelievable, the blood just kept coming out. it barely ran away too.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ya 30-40 yards it was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

arrow affliction is the best archery show there is. has anyone seen the antelope episode. where they spray paint the deer decoys to look like antelope. great show.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

what channel? Is it on Dish?????


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

sportsman channel


----------



## huskyarcher (Feb 2, 2009)

i lik relentless pursuit 10 better with tim wells the stuff he does is amazing.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

did u guys know that he is registered on here. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=846711 better conversation about it here.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Great Show!!

My older brother and a big group of people film there hunts and the DVD they put together is my favorite. I wish they would promote it but it would definatley get sponsors


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

i agree that show is THE BEST in fact i almost made that my sig on here.... i wish i could shoot that good.... that is one guy i wanna meet!!!!


----------

